# Further Confusion '08



## Summercat (Nov 18, 2007)

Sir Bengaley Summercat here, master of the Neon Phoenix Fur East Trading Company's expedition to that wonderous land, wishes to know if any otherfurs are planning to attend FC, and if so, if any are intending to arrive on the 23rd...

You see, the Neon Phoenix Fur East Trading Company will be hosting a small get-together that night, prior to the start of the festivities. Pizza, soda, and perhaps some bread, mostly to relax from the trip to that far-away land, and to meet up with those we have not seen since... ...well, the last time we saw each other! (I'm looking at you, Blazger. =P)

Anyhow, let me know~! ^^


----------



## Atariwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually am going and planning on arriving on the 23rd. I'll be spending most of the day with my aunt, but I'll try to make it back for the get-together


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 18, 2007)

-


----------



## Summercat (Nov 19, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> I live in SJ, but I doubt I'll be going. Partly for financial reasons, and partly because I'm pretty sure I'd just be creeped out.



Hey, then make certain to at least come to my party, then! If you think you'll be creeped out, it'd be a good sample of what will happen at the con.

...ie, not much along the stereotype....


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 19, 2007)

-


----------



## Summercat (Nov 19, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best time to get acquanted, then - I'd be footin' the bill for the party ^^


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 19, 2007)

-


----------



## Summercat (Nov 19, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> Dude, I don't even know how old you are or what you're like. :neutral: I'm also a bit of a misanthrope, and not really fun to hang out with. I get irritated too easily. :F My point is...no thanks. I'll just stay at home and bitch on the internet, and possibly loiter outside FC, huh huh.



22, and insane enough to invite random strangers to a room party ^^

Ah well, can't say I didin't try ^^


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 23, 2007)

Omgosh i want to go so bad...but uh where is it?


----------



## Summercat (Nov 23, 2007)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> Omgosh i want to go so bad...but uh where is it?



San Jose, California.

furtherconfusion.com or .net, I believe.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 23, 2007)

merf...i live in kansas...and i ish poor..


----------



## Summercat (Nov 23, 2007)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> merf...i live in kansas...and i ish poor..



Yeah. 214 for a roundtrip coach flight from Wichita, and then you'd have to find a hotel, or risk finding someone online to share a roomcost with.


----------



## BriskfulStorm (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.furtherconfusion.org  is the website Summer... I'll unfortunately not be attending until Friday evening/Saturday morning.  Work will be very demanding of me and I can't get away until then.  But, still better than nothing!


----------



## crazyKAT (Nov 25, 2007)

Live in texas and I'm only 14. I have to wait 4 more years till I can go. Probably more, becuase even then I'll probably be too poor having to pay for college.. 
CRAP!!! I wanta go so freakin' much!


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 25, 2007)

you have to be 18 I take it...darn I am only 17


----------



## MilkHermit (Nov 25, 2007)

-


----------



## BriskfulStorm (Nov 26, 2007)

Though don't you need an adult figure with you?  That's what I remember from a while back...


----------



## brokenfox (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I'm going and I beleive I will be ariveing at the 23rd. But that is up to those I'm carpooling with. It will be my first con =)


----------



## Summercat (Nov 29, 2007)

brokenfox said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going and I beleive I will be ariveing at the 23rd. But that is up to those I'm carpooling with. It will be my first con =)



Well, if you get up there...

I'll be posting more info shortly. ^^


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 30, 2007)

Sadly i can't go *sobs* but i will do it one day i promise


----------

